
Adobe is suing Forever 21 for pirating Photoshop - aaronbrethorst
http://www.theverge.com/2015/1/29/7948241/forever-21-pirating-photoshop-adobe-corel-autodesk
======
sintaxi
This could be a sign that business is not going well at Adobe. Overall the
pirating of PhotoShop has likely been very beneficial for Adobe over the years
as it has helped young designers who do not have money learn the tool before
they are hired professionals. Eventually, due to the designer knowing
Photoshop rather than some other tool Adobe makes money throughout the
designers career. Im guessing this means things are slowing down, and rather
quickly.

~~~
malandrew
Yes and no. Piracy is good to help people learn and get the skills to do a
job. It's in Adobe's interest to allow piracy during the learning phase, but
also in its interest to enforce it's right to earn when companies and
individuals start to earn.

If all ~60 designers pirated photoshop to learn to use it professionally,
that's not a problem. When forever 21 gets those ~60 designers copies of
photoshop to work with, they should be paying for it. First, it is the right
thing to do. Second, it's good risk management. 60 pirated seats is putting a
target on your back, and sends a message that it's not okay not to pay when
you're making money at scale.

Personally, I'd love to see gimp win (never going to happen, I know), but
photoshop is the de facto tool for image manipulation in industry and Adobe
has put a ton of work into making it a really good tool. They deserve to be
paid for that work. If people don't agree with that, then they should
contribute to or help fund OSS development of an alternate tool for that job.

What I would like to see happen though is required symmetry in enforcement, as
opposed to selective enforcement. Selective enforcement of copyright is a
toxic tool that helps Adobe unfairly maintain market dominance, since it gets
everyone hooked and invested in its tools during the learning phase. Not
enforcing its copyright on people during the learning phase is implicit
approval that pirating is okay. The alternative that they could pursue is to
make it freeware, where you get to use it for free until certain criteria are
met.

------
galfarragem
If I would have a dollar for every copy of pirated software used on a (rather
small) company I would be rich.

Stories that say that interns have kind of a code to knock the door and be
able to come inside the (architectural) small office, are rather common..

Maybe not in US, but in South Europe this is almost a standard.

